# Too much UVB?



## Schwuar01 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey all, I used to have 2 bearded dragons kept in separate vivs however a few months ago sadly one passed away. For their UV i was using a dual controller as it was easier but now it means getting another controller (a single one) or having 2 bulbs in one viv.

The vivs i have are 6 x 2 x 2 and have a 46inch Arcadia t5 12% bulb in each with reflectors. I was wondering could i put both bulbs into one viv or would the UVB be too intense? I have done a bit of reading and it says they can get too much which can lead to DNA problems and that they will regulate it themselves however i dont want my beardie hiding all the time because they have got enough.

The way it is set up at the minute is that the UVB bulb is dangling from the roof and to the very left of the viv so the 2 foot left at the other end has no UV coverage. If i was to use both bulbs would it be advisable to do the same but at the other end of the viv so all 6 foot has UV coverage or keep it to the same end so there is a spot with less/none. 

I do have a solarmeter so can check to see how much UVB there is and can take the reflectors off if needs be but cant get a certain answer to how much is too much.

I hope all that makes sense and would appreciate any help


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

Schwuar01 said:


> Hey all, I used to have 2 bearded dragons kept in separate vivs however a few months ago sadly one passed away. For their UV i was using a dual controller as it was easier but now it means getting another controller (a single one) or having 2 bulbs in one viv.
> 
> The vivs i have are 6 x 2 x 2 and have a 46inch Arcadia t5 12% bulb in each with reflectors. I was wondering could i put both bulbs into one viv or would the UVB be too intense? I have done a bit of reading and it says they can get too much which can lead to DNA problems and that they will regulate it themselves however i dont want my beardie hiding all the time because they have got enough.
> 
> ...


im not too sure about this but cant you just disconnect one of the bulbs ?


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

a UV gradient is important, having areas of the enclosure without UV exposure will allow them to avoid it if they want to


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

UV does not stack so not it's not dangerous per say. But you do need to set your index by moving decoration,

If it's anArcadia controller you can run just one lamp from the twin if that makes you happier 

John


----------



## Schwuar01 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey all, sorry for the late reply. I will put it towards the end where the other one is then so there will be a bit at the end of the viv with no exposure. 

I used to have an Arcadia unit however it broke and I was going away and my local pet shop didn't have any left so had to get a different brand unfortunately. I will see if it will work safely with just one bulb however I will just use 2 as it sounds like it will be okay if it doesn't stack


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Just a suggestion, as UV bulbs need changing every 6 months, why don't you just change 1 each time, so 1 will not be emitting UV and the other will  saves you changing 2 bulbs twice a year when you only really need 1!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Arcadia lamps are guaranteed to be upper index potent for 12 months

john


----------



## biggie01 (Feb 23, 2012)

clumsyoaf said:


> Just a suggestion, as UV bulbs need changing every 6 months, why don't you just change 1 each time, so 1 will not be emitting UV and the other will  saves you changing 2 bulbs twice a year when you only really need 1!


When a UV bulb stops emitting UV then the light can be bad for your reptiles


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't want to sound argumentative, but how would the light be bad for your reptiles? Its only bad because they're not getting the UVB they need... or do they start emitting something else? Also didn't realise you could use arcadia bulbs with different systems, mine are all arcadia lol


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

The only 'light' that is really 'harmful' is UV-C. It's used to kill microorganisms and is damaging to the eyes. It's naturally filtered out from sunlight by our atmosphere. I don't know anything about the products from Arcadia, I do know the lamps I use have filters to block this radiation though.

Bearded dragons are known to bask in a UV index between 13/15. To cope with this they have developed a very thick skin to block out a large part of the radiation. Captive animals don't nearly as much UVB as their wild brethren, that's absolutely fine though. They seem to be very efficient with what they absorb.

There is still an old site with all kinds of test and information about the use of UV lighting for those who are interested: UV Lighting for Reptiles: A new problem with high UVB output fluorescent compact lamps and tubes?

Good luck


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry but this is very dangerous advice for captive animals.

Australia has an upper index of 11 in reality at midday, yes this is increasing due to ozone layer damage but this is happening too quickly for evolution to adjust and to provide protection. If we Provide an index to a desert species that is above this they will not have evolved skin protection for this level of radiation. 11+ is classed as Extreme and highly dangerous. in fact some sources refer to it as "Martian" 

In fact a safe upper index basking zone in captivity should be between 7-9 at the shortest and most potent point and ONLY as part of the light and shade method. 

in reality an animal would not usually expose itself to the heat and UVIndex of midday. They will retreat back into the burrows and use light and energy from light at a safer index. This is all a core value of self regulation

If we plonk an animal in a box and force exposure to it at the upper index with not chance of shade and retreat we will increase the disease risk.

Humans have developed to utilise the D3 cycle well in indexes of 2-3 and as you can see we have vastly thinner skin than a desert species. 

This is why we must have accurate and measured systems. We can then by changing the elevation of the animal set safe and measured indexes.

In terms of harmful wavelengths then yes UVC is well known to be deadly and yes it has been produced by some Asian imports in the past. ALL Arcadia branded lamps are made in Germany and have 100% protection from this group of wavelengths via crystal glass and ALL Arcadia branded lamps are guaranteed to be upper index potent for one whole year,

there are other problems of course, non natural colours of light, lamps that are weighted into short wavlength UVA rather than having a peak at 297 and cheapo lamps that only really have useful radiation emissions for 2-3 months, poor or no reflectors and poorly fitted lamps are all very problematic when it comes to welfare.

john





Creed said:


> The only 'light' that is really 'harmful' is UV-C. It's used to kill microorganisms and is damaging to the eyes. It's naturally filtered out from sunlight by our atmosphere. I don't know anything about the products from Arcadia, I do know the lamps I use have filters to block this radiation though.
> 
> Bearded dragons are known to bask in a UV index between 13/15. To cope with this they have developed a very thick skin to block out a large part of the radiation. Captive animals don't nearly as much UVB as their wild brethren, that's absolutely fine though. They seem to be very efficient with what they absorb.
> 
> ...


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

I really wasn't suggesting creating such a high UV index in the viv. I was merely pointing out to the natural conditions these animal live in. More so the large difference between wild conditions and what we offer. Reading it back I realize a should have make that more clear. : victory:


----------

